# a silly thing that made me grin



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm the same way - every time we get OTCH points I have to go see it in writing!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, it sounds like you need to celebrate! Congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Go Team Tito!!!!! and I agree, sounds like a celebration is in order


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on a great job!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! I know I held my breath until our first title was official!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just started Faelan's scrap book; and yes I was grinning as those green (and blue and red and yellow) ribbons went in. Now I need to find my photo-safe pages for his pictures (RN, RA and CD)  Not a UDX yet, certainly, but the start of our journey.

It is the silly things perhaps, but there is so much love, trust and bonding that occurs for those little initials; it just seems impossible not to smile. 

I hope you got a chance to celebrate!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*That's not silly*

The AKC does not hand out UDX's. How much training and time going to shows, waiting at shows and finally showing in 2 classes in the same day did you two spend to EARN that title. Well Done you should feel proud of you and Tito's effort. I remember the day, in May 2000, that my obedience dog earned her CDX and first HIT like it was yesterday. Tito's UDX took at least 4x times the effort. Well done. It's ok to brag. Alex


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, thanks!
The club where I train is loaded with OTCH trainers, 200 scorers, HIT scorers, CHIT, NOI winners (one who has won it 3 times, the only person to ever do so), OGMs, so my UDX seems like a baby title. 
You made me feel good!




Rastadog said:


> The AKC does not hand out UDX's. How much training and time going to shows, waiting at shows and finally showing in 2 classes in the same day did you two spend to EARN that title. Well Done you should feel proud of you and Tito's effort. I remember the day, in May 2000, that my obedience dog earned her CDX and first HIT like it was yesterday. Tito's UDX took at least 4x times the effort. Well done. It's ok to brag. Alex


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

It is fun to see that title. I couldn't wait for Teddi's RN, I can only imagine your UDX and then when Belle gets her PAX....

Congrats my friend, you did work hard for it. Bask in the glow.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I think I would be giddy and be sitting in front of my computer with a silly grin on my face as I looked at the title after my dog's name. A big congrats to you and Tito. I just stewarded the utility A and B class at a trial this weekend and got to watch first hand how difficult it is to qualify. In B there were 36 dogs and 12 qualified, with one dog getting its OTCH points which was really exciting. In the A class out of 25 dogs only 1 qualified . It was really sad, especially to watch the last 3 goldens do all the exercise so well until the very last exercise where they took the wrong jump :uhoh:. There was a collective groan from the crowd.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It hurts me to see people NQ, especially in Utility A. You know how hard everyone worked to be there, and then it goes south....
Utility is very, very hard. It's not uncommon to see only a couple of qualifiers in a class of 25 A dogs. The show where Tito got his UDX there were only 7 qualifiers out of I think 27 dogs...in Utility B, not A ! ! ! !


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> It hurts me to see people NQ, especially in Utility A. You know how hard everyone worked to be there, and then it goes south....
> Utility is very, very hard. It's not uncommon to see only a couple of qualifiers in a class of 25 A dogs. The show where Tito got his UDX there were only 7 qualifiers out of I think 27 dogs...in Utility B, not A ! ! ! !


I know nothing about showing or utility or agility......
BUT I do know you and Tito work very, very hard for your titles and you both deserve huge congratulations. I've done some horse showing so I do understand how much is behind every successful (or not so successful) show..
You and Tito are fantastic.:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> wow, thanks!
> NOI winners (one who has won it 3 times, the only person to ever do so),


It's dem Rocky genes! I saw there's about to be a linebreeding for Rocky, him to his granddaughter.

Rocky was the first thing that caught my eye in Flip's pedigree, even if he's only a great-grandparent.


----------

